

Ember.js or Backbone.js with Rails?  - jeremy1217

I want to start using one of these frameworks with Rails - what are your thoughts?
======
ryanto
Ember is a lot nicer. If I had to sum it up in one sentence: More features
that make life easier for the developer. If you are coming from Rails you'll
agree with a lot of the choices behind the project. By that I mean the whole
idea that convention is better than configuration, as long as there is an easy
way to change that convention if need be.

In the last year I built three JS applications of various sizes. Two were in
Backbone and the third was done in Ember. I really have nothing bad to say
about Backbone, but I'll probably never go back to it again. Writing in Ember
just felt great. I didn't really have to think about MVC or how I would design
certain patterns because Ember supplied all of that to much. This made the
project very easy to deal with when it was starting out and small, but also
made things really easy when refactoring and as the started to grow in size.

------
cliftonk
Prototype something in Ember.js first.

Is there anything you would change? If there is, you should remember that
Ember.js is a very convention-over-configuration heavy framework.

Ember.js will do work for you, and if you agree with how it does that, it will
be less boilerplate than using Backbone.js.

Backbone.js, on the other hand let's you structure code however you like.

Personal opinion: I prefer Backbone.js for my projects.

~~~
jeremy1217
I think that makes sense, I'll start a project with Ember first. I did some
research and it seem like more people like Backbone then Ember, but I do
prefer convention-over-configuration - which is the reason I prefer Rails as
well. Thanks!!

------
collint
What is your level of understanding of the philosophy behind either framework?

~~~
jeremy1217
Very little with either one, it seems like backbone is more flexible then
Ember.

